# Hot Water Tank Lagging



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Has anyone lagged an Autosleeper Symbol hot water tank? 
In principle are there any points that we should be aware of? 
We were thinking of wrapping as much of it as we can get at, but because of the difficulty of access may not be able to reach the far side or be certain that the whole of the base is covered. 
If that is the case is partial lagging any point? 

The main reason for this is so that the tank can stay warmer/hotter for longer in these cold times. Not to stop pipes freezing.


----------

